# Kill me when you're through ("Crush" lyrics..)



## Jackfromczech

Tady je další věta z textu písničky CRUSH (silně vyznačená) (pro jistotu jsem dal celý text): 

Now you see me now you don't
Go before I am the goat
*You get away with murder, kill me when you're through*
Do I have to give up me, to be loved by you​
 

(Hodně) volně bych to přeložil: "nechám se od tebe klidně i zabít". Nic jiného mě vážně nenapadá.


----------



## ZDK

Vražda ti projde, zabij mě, až se mnou skončíš?


----------



## Jackfromczech

"..až se mnou skončíš" - myslíš to jako ve smyslu "až tě omrzí mě trápit"?


----------



## ZDK

Je to možné. Možná taky "až se se mnou definitivně rozejdeš". Podle toho kontextu to nějak nemůžu rozhodnout. Ale zdá se mi, že spíš to první.


----------



## Jackfromczech

Skvělé! Díky!


----------



## ZDK

Raději se tím ještě nikde nechlub, nejsem si 100% jistý. Abys nedopadl jak soudruh Kroupa s hovniválem...


----------



## Jackfromczech

Je to pouze pro moje osobní učely, překlad písničky nehodlám nikde zveřejňovat


----------

